# Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion​*
Wie "Blaulicht Aktuell" meldet, gab es in einem Jagstzufluss erneut ein großes Fischsterben auf wohl 10 km Länge:
http://www.banews.de/tapp/index/91958?M=57967370

*Kompletter Fischbestand vernichtet.*



> _• 60.000 Liter Gärreste-Flüssigkeit aus Biogasanlage über einen Entwässerungsgraben in Sindelbach gelaufen
> • kompletter Fischbestand im Sindelbach von Stachenhausen bis zur Jagstmündung auf einer Länge von 10 km getötet
> • Biogasanlage in Ingelfingen-Stachenhausen schuld an Fischssterben
> • Ursache bisher unklar
> ...



Nachdem noch nicht die Folgen der letzten Katastrophe an der Jagst bereinigt sind, nun also die die nächste Fischvernichtung.

Diesmal im Namen "grüner" Energie......

Angler und Fische bedanken sich bei den Schützern, die so weitblickend für ihre "grüne" Energie auch solche Massensterben in Kauf nehmen - sind ja nur Fische...

Ausgleichen kann man das dann - gerade in Baden-Württemberg - durch weitere Nachtangelverbot etc...

Wo keiner mehr angeln geht, regt sich auch keiner mehr über Fischsterben auf...

Könnte erbrechen.....

Thomas Finkbeiner






PS:
Dass Verband wie Regierung wieder versagen werden, davon gehe ich persönlich mal aus...


----------



## UMueller (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

Manchmal frage ich mich was es an diesen Anlagen für Sicherheitsstandards gibt. Ist das nur 3.Welt Standard hierzulande oder Made(n) in Germany. Wie kann es angehen das bei einer Havarie die ganze Soße immer in den nächsten Graben oder Bach gelangen muss. Oder ist das so gewollt. Das mindeste muss doch sein das diese Brühe aufgefangen wird damit sie nicht ins nächste Gewässer gelangt. Und ich h***e die Grünen die sowas zulassen. Ich h***e S.Gabriel der Biogas 2009 nochmals förderte so das Biogasanlagen Wildwuchs erst entstehen konnte. Und ich h***e die CDU die das mit breiter Mehrheit abnickte. Ist es doch vornehmlich ihre Klientel die solche Anlagen betreibt.
Entschuldigung für meine Entgleisungen, aber so langsam macht mich das krank


----------



## Carsten_ (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

Grüne Energie ist ja prinzipiell was feines, allerdings sollte hier, wie bei allen anderen Gefahrstoffen auch, eine besondere Sicherung erfolgen. Wir können sich bitte mal eben 60.000 Liter umweltgefährdende Stoffe auf den Weg zum nächsten Gewässer machen? Wo sind wirkungsvolle Auffang- bzw. Ableitmethoden? Ein Fischsterben auf 10Km länge ist schon ein krasser Fall von Umweltschädigung. Ich hoffe hier wird ordentlich in die Kasse der Versicherer gelangt um den Schaden zu beheben, denn so bildet sich meist ein Bewusstsein für solche Gefahren. Ich habe viel mit Sicherheit (Safety und Security) zu tun, und der beste und wohl beliebteste Satz ist: Et hätt noch immer jot jejange.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

http://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nach...elbach-loest-Fischsterben-aus;art1912,3847364


----------



## Deep Down (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

Das hat ja nun nicht unbedingt mit der Energie zu tun, sondern mit dem Umstand, dass da nicht die nötigen Sicherheitsstandards bestehen/eingehalten werden! Daran muss sich etwas ändern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

hätten die die gleichen strengen und harten  Auflagen wie Angler beim Nachtangeln in BW oder zum Kormoran reduzieren, hätte nix passieren können.......


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

Lasst euch doch mal von eurer Regierung die Anzahl der Störfälle für 2016 geben. Dann wisst ihr ungefähr wie oft es nicht reibungslos lief. Über die "offene Akte" sollte man schwere Störfälle herausfiltern können.
In Mittelfranken waren es über 550 Störfälle 2016.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

http://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nach...r-Fischsterben-im-Sindelbach;art87700,3847767

http://schoental-tv.de/tag/stachenhausen/

https://www.facebook.com/HeilbronnerStimme/posts/1493548247364236

https://www.echo24.de/region/mediengalerie-fischsterben-heilbronn-ingelfingen-8311392.html

http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110971/3636182


----------



## bigfishbremen (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

Och nö, nicht schon wieder. Das letzte mal ist gerade mal ein Augenzwinkern lang her bemessen an den Faktor Zeit. Meine Freundin ist vor 2 Jahren da runter gezogen und ich konnte mir dadurch das letzte Ereignis schon ansehen, es war erschreckend welch eine Masse von Tieren dabei ums Leben gekommen ist......

 Bei uns passiert so was auch regelmäßig und das einzige was passiert sind Verbote durchzusetzen die das Fischen einschränken....

 Da wird sich aber leider nichts daran ändern, wir (Angler) haben halt nichts zu sagen.... obwohl fast 100% der Pflege und Hege in unserer Hand liegen...


----------



## capri2 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion*

und im Radio sagen sie heute "Keine Gefahr für den Tierbestand" in der Jagst da zu viel Wasser fließt und die Verdünnung hoch genug ist#q


----------

